# For Those who use Angel's Eyes product



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's an article I saw posted in another forum that you may wanna read (about the active ingredient in Angel's Eyes): Tylan Powder For Dogs | Dog Illness

Read it & then decide if you really think this stuff is appropriate for your fluff's tearstains. :blink:


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

Yes, using hard prescription drugs on your puppy to make his face prettier instead of taking the time and patience to clean and dry his face every day and find a good dye-free food makes much more sense. Next we can start dyeing our children's hair and force them to wear coloured contacts. And when they're not model-thin, we can just stop feeding them :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I went to a fancy boutique in our lovely little town with my friend and her pup. Her little girl had very minimal tear stains, but the woman who worked their felt the need to educate us on tear staining. She said she gave her dogs angel eyes. We both piped up with, we don't want to give our dogs antibiotics. This brilliant..know it all...insisted that angel eyes was totally organic and had no antibiotics. She praised herself big time for feeding her dogs all raw. Such arrogance. Such stupidity. Hello, who doesn't know that Angel Eyes is a low dose antibiotic? I guess those who already know EVERYTHING and have no interest in listening. Praise me for not putting my hands around her throat...forgive me for not pounding some sense into her. So her sweet little fluffs are on some nice raw food and a daily dose of til...whatever. And she gets to remain on her high horse. Poor dogs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't use Angel eyes I'm too afraid of using chemicals on my fluffs. I know it's an antibiotic so I worry using an antibiotic over time would be harmfull.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, there is now Angle Eyes with no antibiotic in it available now, so JUST MAYBE she did know what she was talkng about? Do you think that JUST MAY be possilbe?

I will continue to use Angle Eyes if necessary. Lots of drugs on the pharmacy shelf have serious side effects. Maybe. If my vet tells me it's ok to use, and I have yet to see anything from a vet.school saying is not ok.

Anybody ever heard of or been injected with Heparin?

Do you know what that is derived from?

Rat poison. Yet it is used n humans daily


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes there is one without tylosin. It is Angel Eyes Natural.

Angels' Eyes Natural: Product Details

No idea if it is any good or not though. Personally I feel the minute amount of tylosin used is unlikely to cause issues, as long as they are not on it for long. I am lucky to have found that whatever I am doing is working fine without it though.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I went to a fancy boutique in our lovely little town with my friend and her pup. Her little girl had very minimal tear stains, but the woman who worked their felt the need to educate us on tear staining. She said she gave her dogs angel eyes. We both piped up with, we don't want to give our dogs antibiotics. This brilliant..know it all...insisted that angel eyes was totally organic and had no antibiotics. She praised herself big time for feeding her dogs all raw. Such arrogance. Such stupidity. Hello, who doesn't know that Angel Eyes is a low dose antibiotic? I guess those who already know EVERYTHING and have no interest in listening. Praise me for not putting my hands around her throat...forgive me for not pounding some sense into her. So her sweet little fluffs are on some nice raw food and a daily dose of til...whatever. And she gets to remain on her high horse. Poor dogs.


Wow! I am amazed at your strong opinions on feeding RAW. I know of many very very well respected vets who have the strong opinion that this is the ideal food for dogs. I personally am not comfortable feeding raw. Mainly because safe handling is harder and I don't want doggy kisses after they have eaten it. :w00t:,


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Wow! I am amazed at your strong opinions on feeding RAW. I know of many very very well respected vets who have the strong opinion that this is the ideal food for dogs. I personally am not comfortable feeding raw. Mainly because safe handling is harder and I don't want doggy kisses after they have eaten it. :w00t:,


You misunderstood, or I was unclear. I think feeding raw is fine, excellent. To me it seemed contradictory. And again, since you don't know me, you wouldn't understand that I was _really_ exaggerating...you know being dramatic about the whole thing. You had to be there. This went on and on with the person talking to us like we were completely unaware. _I was kidding_.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

yes ..this is the reason why you can not buy Angel eyes in ireland and the uk any more
.


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Meh. I use Angel's Glow when Addy's tear stains (aka yeast infection) start making her uncomfortable. Nothing else helps her. Don't know why it would make me, or any other person a bad person. Diff strokes for diff folks, I guess.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know why anyone would use Angel Eyes when the only ingredient that helps stain is Tylosin. You can give a tiny dose of straight Tylan (Tylosin) disguised in food (cheese, peanut butter, etc) for a week and get better results with less time on the antibiotic than weeks and weeks on Angel Eyes. Red yeast IS an infection and does deserve treating if the culprit for the initial tearing has been found and dealt with - such as a food allergy.


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Rainw said:


> Yes, using hard prescription drugs on your puppy to make his face prettier instead of taking the time and patience to clean and dry his face every day and find a good dye-free food makes much more sense. Next we can start dyeing our children's hair and force them to wear coloured contacts. And when they're not model-thin, we can just stop feeding them :thumbsup:


 :goodpost:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> You misunderstood, or I was unclear. I think feeding raw is fine, excellent. To me it seemed contradictory. And again, since you don't know me, you wouldn't understand that I was _really_ exaggerating...you know being dramatic about the whole thing. You had to be there. This went on and on with the person talking to us like we were completely unaware. _I was kidding_.


Ahh ok! Sorry :brownbag::blush: I did misunderstand your post. :grouphug:


----------

